

EFF's HTTPS Everywhere removed from Chrome app store - zurn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/https%20everywhere

======
kzahel
CWS entry: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/gcbommkclmclpchllfjekcdonpmejbdp?hl=en)

It says "item removed by author"

I saw that it updated yesterday (thanks to this awesome extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensions-
update-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensions-update-
notifie/nlldbplhbaopldicmcoogopmkonpebjm))

~~~
mistermann
Could you tell us what that extension does, iPad users visiting the link just
get an OS not supported error.

~~~
clicks
Forces the browser to use https version (i.e. the encrypted version) of site
you're trying to access instead of http wherever possible.

------
codeka
I don't think this is some conspiracy or anything, they just released a new
version[0] and it's possible it broke something. Also, it's still available at
the EFF website[1], and if you look in the FAQ, it's not available in the
Mozilla store either[2], so this may have been intentional on the part of EFF.

[0]
[https://www.eff.org/files/Changelog.txt](https://www.eff.org/files/Changelog.txt)

[1] [https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere)

[2] [https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere/faq#amo](https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere/faq#amo)

~~~
bengotow
When I try installing it off the eff website, I get this message in Chrome:
"Apps, extensions, and user scripts cannot be added from this website." No
option to override or ignore the message :-/

~~~
Raphael
You have to download the extension file and drag it into your extensions list.

------
sniuff
It caused internet problems for me. It wouldn't load any website while it was
enabled on Chrome, today.

~~~
escapologybb
I visited bbc.co.uk about 20 minutes ago, and started getting requests which
apparently came from the BBC asking me to allow an Apple ID SSL certificate. I
wonder if this is why.

~~~
mileswu
It was asking me which SSL client cert I wanted to present to identify to
beta.bbc.co.uk. In my case I have my StartCom one and a OSG science one.

------
dpweb
Wouldn't be surprised. I just had my app removed. All it did was show you your
true ip when you're using a proxy, to show how your address leaks. They banned
it. Do not see how that violates any TOS..

~~~
ionwake
What is the name of the app?

~~~
dpweb
Chrome Web Store: Removal notification for Proxy IP Test ==>
[http://proxytest.info](http://proxytest.info)

------
abritishguy
They broke it and removed it temporarily, nothing to see here.

~~~
vog
Why didn't they simply revert to the previous version instead of removing it?

~~~
Karunamon
App store may not have that ability.

~~~
RexRollman
Probably, but shouldn't they be able to list a reason why?

------
micahflee
Hey, I'm the maintainer of HTTPS Everywhere.

Last night we released a Chromium update that had a critical bug that broke
the browser. As soon as we discovered this we removed it from the Chrome store
temporarily until we could release an update.

We just released an update that fixes this bug, and it's back in the store
again: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/gcbommkclmclpchllfjekcdonpmejbdp)

------
dredmorbius
I can't confirm this is related, but I'd had browser / XOrg issues on Linux,
including error messages related to HTTPS Everywhere:

[https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/6ZBjctvo...](https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/6ZBjctvoAHc)

Even after a window manager restart (which addressed other issues), re-
enabling HTTPS Everywhere killed page-loading.

~~~
evmar
Chrome tries to use hardware acceleration features of your video card and in
my experience it rarely works on Linux. If you visit about:gpu and see
anything mentioning it making use of hardware acceleration, try going to
settings, and search for 'hardware', and uncheck the 'use hardware
acceleration when available' setting.

(Disclaimer: I know many of the people who are responsible for the related
code and they get sad when I recommend things like this, but in my opinion a
reliable browser is more important than WebGL occasionally working.)

